# "Schleich"Werbung im Anglerboard



## Anglerboard-Team (23. Januar 2003)

Natürlich freut es uns, daß das Anglerboard immer beliebter wird. Gerade unser Forum sucht im Netz wohl seinesgleichen. Kaum ein Tag, an dem nicht mindestens 300 neue Beiträge unserer Mitglieder kommen. 

Kein Wunder, daß auch Firmen aus der Branche diese Popularität von Anglerboard.de/Anglerboard – Magazin nutzen wollen. 

Dies dürfen und sollen sie auch – aber innerhalb der festgelegten Regeln!!!!!

Leider  häuft es sich in letzter Zeit, daß Firmen oder Firmenangehörige im Forum platte Schleichwerbung machen, indem sie nichts anderes als Hinweise auf  ihre Seiten oder ihre Produkte posten, mit keinerlei Informationsgehalt, außer eben dieser Werbung.

Dies widerspricht dem Grundgedanken dieses Forums: Freier Austausch von Informationen und Meinungen!!!! 

Dabei gibt es viele Möglichkeiten auf Anglerboard.de/Anglerboard – Magazin zu werben, statt sich im Forum mit „Schleichwerbung“ einen schlechten Namen zu machen!!!!.

Zufriedene Kunden sind natürlich die beste Werbung. 
Und wer Partner von Anglerboard.de/Anglerboard – Magazin ist, hat eine gute Plattform, um viele Angler anzusprechen. Anglerboard.de ist nun mal mit Abstand die am stärksten frequentierte Forumseite für Angler.

Dazu gehört auch, daß Firmen sich unter Ihrem Firmennamen registrieren lassen können und unter diesem Nick fachliche Informationen mit den Mitgliedern von Anglerboard.de austauschen können!!

Dazu gehört nicht, daß sie diese Möglichkeit zu benutzen, um damit platte Werbung zu machen ohne jeden weiteren Informationsgehalt!!!!!

Mit fachlicher Information für Angler schafft man ein positiveres Image als mit platter Schleichwerbung!!!!! 

Mit dem Angelcenter Potsdam hat das Anglerboard einen Partner gefunden, der den Grundgedanken des Top Shops -   zu vernünftigen Preisen solide Produkte anzubieten -  mit trägt und umsetzt.  Das Sortiment wird immer weiter ausgebaut, und dabei ist auch die Mithilfe der Anglerboardmitglieder ausdrücklich erwünscht!!!!!

Dies ist auch ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie von Firmen unter ihrem Nick fachliche Informationen weitergegeben oder Fragen der Mitglieder kompetent beantwortet werden, ohne daß immer nur stumpf auf Shop oder Produkte hingewiesen wird.

So wünschen wir uns das von allen jetzigen und zukünftigen Partnern zum Nutzen gerade der Partner!!!!

Nur so kann das Anglerboard bleiben was es ist, zum Nutzen aller: 
Der Infopool von Anglern für Angler.


----------



## salmon Wim (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Schleich"Werbung im Anglerboard*

Hallo, 
Da ich in meinen Berichten keine Schleichwerbung mit meinem Fjordchalet in Norwegen machen wollte habe ich mich Ordnungsgemäss am 28.11 bei Ihrer Werbeabteilung gemeldet. Bisher aber ohne irgendwelche Reaktion oder Bestätigung. 
Da muss doch wohl was falsch gelaufen sein? Oder soll ich doch einfach....?
salmon Wim


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Schleich"Werbung im Anglerboard*

Danke für den Hinweis, ist soeben raus.
Und Entschuldigung natürlich, sowas sollte nicht, kann aber scheinbar vorkommen.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Schleich"Werbung im Anglerboard*



			
				Anglerboard-Team schrieb:
			
		

> .... Mit dem Angelcenter Potsdam hat das Anglerboard einen Partner gefunden, der den Grundgedanken des Top Shops - zu vernünftigen Preisen solide Produkte anzubieten - mit trägt und umsetzt. Das Sortiment wird immer weiter ausgebaut, und dabei ist auch die Mithilfe der Anglerboardmitglieder ausdrücklich erwünscht!!!!!....


Leider kann ich mich des Eindrucks erwehren, dass hier wieder Schleichwerbung für einen einzelnen AB-Partner betrieben wird - und damit andere (zahlende)Werbepartner deutlich abgewertet werden.

Ich meine alle AB-Partner sollten gleichberechtigt behandelt werden!


----------



## Rotauge (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Schleich"Werbung im Anglerboard*

Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das erste Posting von Thomas von Januar 2003  :g 

Da hat er das Angelcenter Potsdam als neuen Werbepartner begrüsst, und das in einem Thread gegen Schleichwerbung. 

Etwas objektiver könnte es natürluich auch sein, aber der Mensch ist oft subjektiv


----------



## Dok (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Schleich"Werbung im Anglerboard*

Stimmt, in dem Jahr hat sich gerade im dem Punkt sehr viel geändert.

Man sollte dieses Thema und alle anderen Bekanntmachungen die nicht mehr aktuell oder überholt sind besser mal löschen....


----------



## Rotauge (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Schleich"Werbung im Anglerboard*

vielleicht schließen, nicht löschen. Ist doch was für die Dokumentation


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: "Schleich"Werbung im Anglerboard*

Ja Klar hätte aufs datum sehen können (müssen?!) - hatte mich gerade eingeloggt und da stands halt gerade ganz oben (also nicht ich habs nach oben "gespült")

Sorry!

Und - auch weiterhin keine "Schleichwerbung", im Interesse des AB!


----------

